# Squeaky MinnKota - Advice?



## Snookdaddy

I had the same problem on an older skiff.  Believe it or not, I used Sunscreen lotion and it worked great for the day..  It was the only thing I had on board that I could find.

Silicone spray may work too..

If your is a "3X" Minn Kota, you're screwed. Biggest POS for a trolling motor I've ever used.. Thank goodness it was a friends and not mine..


----------



## Sheremeta

Try Pam cooking spray.


----------



## Net 30

> If your is a "3X" Minn Kota, you're screwed.  Biggest POS for a trolling motor I've ever used..  Thank goodness it was a friends and not mine..


It's a Riptide....a noisy Riptide!

Pam......really?


----------



## Snookdaddy

MinnKota made a Riptide with something called 3X steering. Noisiest trolling motor ever made.

Try Pam, Silicone or SPF 30... One should solve your problem..


----------



## Sheremeta

Ya Pam is an excellent lubricant. Works well as a metal protectant too.


----------



## RonBari

I use Armor All, and it lasts for several trips.


----------



## anytide

dunk it.


----------



## Bob_Rogers

I had the same squeak on a Riptide transom mount 65 some years back - instant cure was CRC 6-66, a spray lube specifically made for plastics that also works wonders on electrical contacts. Available in the electrical aisle at Home Dept for $4 for a 4oz can. I keep a can on the skiff, really useful product that rivals Corrosion Block without the high cost.


----------



## mark_gardner

This is a issue with both minn kota AND motorguide trolling motors, all you need is a quick squirt of wd40 or a similar lube, suntan oil defintely works in a pinch, and I totally agree with snookdaddy about the 3x steering motors from minn kota, mine spent more time in the shop than it did on my boat..... what a piece of crap


----------



## Net 30

Thanks for all the advice.....by the time I'm done the thing is gonna look like a gooey blob of lube! 

I was out today and ready to burn the boat to the waterline cause of the freakin' squeak. Still managed 6 trout and a couple reds.


----------



## Islander

How was the fishing on MV this year, did you fish the Derby at all?


----------



## So1oners

the noise is not coming from the shaft on the trolling motor. It's coming from the coupling that rubs on the top of the trolling motor mount that holds the depths. tie a piece of thick string under the depth coupling and It won't rub plastic on plastic. problem solved. did this on mine and it works great. Keep the lube for other things. ;D


----------



## Net 30

> How was the fishing on MV this year, did you fish the Derby at all?


Was up there for the first 2 weeks of the Derby...I was shore bound and never had anything significant enough to bring to the shack. 

Lobsterville was going off like crazy from late May till end of June. Most nights I had anywhere from 4-12 stripers on plug and fly. 

Albies showed up in early Sept. and were spotty around Menemsha and Chappy. I brought the skiff back to FL 3 weeks ago and am getting used to murky green water once again.

I'll drop you a line over the Fall and take you up on your offer for MV intel....thanks.


----------



## JoseC

> the noise is not coming from the shaft on the trolling motor. It's coming from the coupling that rubs on the top of the trolling motor mount that holds the depths. tie a piece of thick string under the depth coupling and It won't rub plastic on plastic. problem solved.  did this on mine and it works great. Keep the lube for other things.  ;D


My Riptide does the same thing, going to try the string and lube out, hopefully the squeaking will stop.

Thanks for the info


----------



## flyfshrmn82

You need a new trolling motor. You're in luck. I have a new one that is for sale. I-pilot at that...


----------



## Net 30

I'll trade ya' straight up...1 gallon of lube included


----------



## tailchaser16

> I use Armor All, and it lasts for several trips.


This!!!


----------



## flyfshrmn82

> I'll trade ya' straight up...1 gallon of lube included


Keep your gallon of lube. Just bring cash...straight up.


----------



## Floridian FLY

I've been told to try bow string wax.
Going to give it a shot tomorrow.
Will let you know if it works soon!


----------



## topnative2

a sure fix and I do not know why it works but a friend told me about it and it worked for me.....cause the oil thing only works for awhile

deploy the tm like u would usually ..vertical
now loosen the bracket that the shaft goes thru on the mount
move the head a little back and forth
now tighten the bracket back up
squeak should be gone


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Trolling Motors Unlimited Repair in La. suggests amorall sprayed on the shaft and fittings, as my Minnkota 80 with the same mount on the Shipoke bow was doing.


----------



## backwaterbandits

I use tire silicone spray applied each trip...It gets washed off each time and has to be reapplied.


----------



## Floridian FLY

Bow string Wax worked, but im betting when the south Florida heat moves in the wax will not last.
Liquid rollers on the friction point works best so far


----------



## topnative2

I went fishing the other day and the TM is still quiet and the fix was done 7mo ago...so far so good


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Now using Silicone Spray and it seems to work well.........


----------



## IRLyRiser

You may need to loosen the friction knob as well.


----------

